# Adding Cichlids to an Existing Cichlid Community



## Papa K (Sep 18, 2011)

I am a relatively new member and have been quite successful in keeping cichlids. This is only because of the EXPERT guidance I received from my fellow forum members. I have a 55-gallon aquarium. I stocked it, from June 1 to July 26 of last year, with immature Melanochromis Auratus, Metriaclima Estherae, Labidochromis Caeruleus, Pesudotrppheus Lombardoi, and Pseudotropheus Socolofi, for a total 21 fishes. Over the Christmas holiday, I lost four fishes due to an equipment failure. I was able to stabilize the tank and prevent the lost if any additional fishes. I would like to add three to four new fishes such as Haplochromis (Flameback), Mealnochromis Melanopterus, and Yssichromis (Blue Tipped). If these are not the correct fishes to add would you give some idea as to which fishes I can add I am looking to add additional color to the tank. The fish spawned, at least once, and there is one "fry" left. When adding these fishes, or any others, should they be young or mature fishes? In addition, for their survival, what gender combinations should consider? I know I should have more questions, but I am not bright enough to know what they are. Again, please feel free to give me any guidance you believe I need.

Papa K

(Please forgive any misspellings; typing is one of my many weaknesses)


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I would not add anything. The auratus, and kenyi (lombardoi) are EXTREMELY aggressive. You will most definitely lose some fish when they start to mature. 21 fish is also a lot of fish for a 55.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

metricliman said:


> I would not add anything. The auratus, and kenyi (lombardoi) are EXTREMELY aggressive. You will most definitely lose some fish when they start to mature. 21 fish is also a lot of fish for a 55.


I agree....I can't imagine it working longterm especially if any are males.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd choose 3 species for a 55G (maybe yellow labs, red zebras and socolofi...don't save fry) and stock 1m:4f of each.


----------



## Papa K (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you. . . I will keep doing what the experts say. . . .

Papa K


----------



## Papa K (Sep 18, 2011)

I read your responses to my query and took them to heart. I added four fish and they are all getting along just great! THANKS

Papa K


----------

